# We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 5, 2015)

```
<p>We have received our Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L and we’re over the moon about it.</p>
<p>I’m heading out this weekend for some winter landscapes to try the lens out. I’ll also be using it at the end of March for 10 days shooting the Isles of Skye, Lewis & Harris in Scotland. After I’ve completed that photo tour, I should have a good amount of images and field work for a review.</p>
<p>I’ve shot 12mm on Leica before, but I’m hoping this goes a lot better than that experiment did.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<div id="adkengage_ssp_div"></div>
<script
    type="text/javascript"
    src="http://adkengage.com/pshandler.js?aid=11563&v=Rzv9QQ%2BeQKSVnAaEOwTXfA%3D%3D&dpid=6638&ru=http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-admin/post.php"
>
</script>
```


----------



## NancyP (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

very cute photoshoppery!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



NancyP said:


> very cute photoshoppery!



It's actually straight out of the phone....


----------



## bgateb (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

awesome! mine should be arriving tomorrow and i've already drafted up a review, that I just need to flesh out once it arrives and i've had a day with it.


----------



## arcanej (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

Out of curiosity, what went wrong with the 12mm on Leica?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



arcanej said:


> Out of curiosity, what went wrong with the 12mm on Leica?



Performance, the lens isn't very good. Vignetting and that Leica colouration issue popped up. Framing was nearly impossible. It's tough to get dramatic images when you're guessing on composition. It was the easiest lens to focus thought.


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



Canon Rumors said:
 

> arcanej said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, what went wrong with the 12mm on Leica?
> ...



Congrats!! -- Looking forward to your review once you put it through some paces.


----------



## arcanej (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



Canon Rumors said:


> arcanej said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, what went wrong with the 12mm on Leica?
> ...



I can't even imagine at guessing the framing with a lens that wide... I guess it was kind of like pulling the lever at a slot machine!

Congrats on the 11-24mm -- it seems like a beaut!


----------



## fxk (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

Has to be some type of visual gag...


----------



## wtlloyd (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

I just don't get the excitement over this as a landscape lens. Interiors, sure. Teeny tiny mountains in a flat wide vista, nope.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

nice piece!!


----------



## lintoni (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

Nice use of the royal "we"! I hope the lens turns out to have an aristocratic pedigree.


----------



## Onymous (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



fxk said:


> Has to be some type of visual gag...




It's a commemorative model made by Canon: http://www.hiptechblog.com/wp-images/mini1ds600mm_02.jpg


----------



## nda (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



Onymous said:


> fxk said:
> 
> 
> > Has to be some type of visual gag...
> ...



Cute, where can I buy one?


----------



## TAF (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

Why do I hear the theme from 'Jaws' playing in the background?

That's the new F/0.04, right?


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

Mine came today... it was supposed to arrive by UPS yesterday, but some kind of "emergency situation delayed delivery." I knew it would be big, but it's bigger in person, and heavy too. You have to see it to believe it. Took a few shots in the house only so far. It will be great for interior architecture. What a beauty!


----------



## dswtan (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



Canon Rumors said:


> Yes, it’s that big.


LOL - is that product shot by Peter Lik? ;D


----------



## Onymous (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



nda said:


> Onymous said:
> 
> 
> > fxk said:
> ...



There's one on ebay right now, actually: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CANON-EOS-1Ds-MARK-II-EF600mm-1-4L-IS-USM-1-5-SCALE-MODEL-/111613043523?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fca7e343


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

I heard it's a really awesome performer. It will be one of those lenses that keeps your camera bag from blowing away- like my 14mm Rokinon. Invest in a pair of cushions for the shoes. If it is as heavy as the Tokina 16-28mm f2.8, get a pack mule.



Rokinon 14mm f2.8 &amp; Canon 5D Mark III © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hannes (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



KeithBreazeal said:


> I heard it's a really awesome performer. It will be one of those lenses that keeps your camera bag from blowing away- like my 14mm Rokinon. Invest in a pair of cushions for the shoes. If it is as heavy as the Tokina 16-28mm f2.8, get a pack mule.



It's 200g heavier than the tokina


----------



## King Eyre (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

Well it's a good job it's heavy as I am in the same part of Scotland (Skye) and the weather today and tomorrow is really windy and wet......55mph gusts already this morning.......


----------



## douglaurent (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

canonrumors is right, this 11-24 lens is so damn big that it even won't fit the mount of a 1D 
at least the kodak wratten gel filters i bought from b&h do work great when cut to the right size.


----------



## douglaurent (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

by the way, as excellent as the 11-24 is - the brandnew tokina 11-20/2.8 might be a lighter and much cheaper choice for all cropped shooters. and the tamron 15-30/2.8 VC might be a good universal wide angle choice for all canon and nikon full frame shooters from now on, especially when stabilized video and more light than f4 is required. other than that, the 16-35/4 IS seems to be the overall winner regarding price/quality ratio!

digital picture has the 11-24 in its comparison matrix already:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx


----------



## calotype (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

Isn't it sad to get this toy before the 50 Mpx canon 5D ...?


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



Canon Rumors said:


> We have received our Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L and we’re over the moon about it.</p>
> <div id="attachment_19071" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/1124600.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-19071" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/1124600-575x560.jpg" alt="EF 11-24 f/4L dwarfs the EF 600 f/4L IS...... Yes, it's that big." width="575" height="560" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">EF 11-24 f/4L dwarfs the EF 600 f/4L IS…… Yes, it’s that big.</p></div>
> <p>I’m heading out this weekend for some winter landscapes to try the lens out. I’ll also be using it at the end of March for 10 days shooting the Isles of Skye, Lewis & Harris in Scotland. After I’ve completed that photo tour, I should have a good amount of images and field work for a review.</p>
> <p>I’ve shot 12mm on Leica before, but I’m hoping this goes a lot better than that experiment did.</p>
> <p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>


Why is this a CR3?


----------



## Proscribo (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



StudentOfLight said:


> Why is this a CR3?


Obviously because they're not sure if they have received it. ???


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

Nice shots. Looking forward to see more images. This lens is really wide....


----------



## zim (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



Proscribo said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this a CR3?
> ...



Perhaps it's the Scottish trip that's CR3, goes to 4 when on the plane ;D


----------



## Tazphoto40 (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

Hi all. I'm a new member so go easy on me!


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



douglaurent said:


> canonrumors is right, this 11-24 lens is so damn big that it even won't fit the mount of a 1D
> at least the kodak wratten gel filters i bought from b&h do work great when cut to the right size.


I went for the ND 3.0 - but haven't had time to cut it or try it out yet... Will be shooting a lot this weekend, however, so I hope to give it a try.


----------



## docsavage123 (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

Hope the weather holds out for you in Skye - its tends to rain a lot - spent a lot of time there myself when my friends and a Bed and Breakfast in Uig where you will get the boat to Lewis.


----------



## King Eyre (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



zim said:


> Proscribo said:
> 
> 
> > StudentOfLight said:
> ...



No it goes to 4 when you survive a first taste of our haggis!!!


----------



## Lee Jay (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

Having shot thousands and thousands of shots this wide and wider, I'll be interested to see if someone comes up with some rational framing for a lens this wide in rectilinear projection. My experience is that rectilinear projection is just too weird and too stretched in the corners wider than about 14mm equivalent or so.

My advice to owners is to watch your rotataion carefully and to keep the center focus point on the horizon even if the horizon is not visible in the shot.


----------



## cfargo (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

I'm in the Hana Bamboo forests with it and I'm amazed at the lack of distortion. I love this lens but yes it is heavy..







Curt Fargo


----------



## cfargo (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

Yes this was shot at 11mm



Curt Fargo


----------



## erjlphoto (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



Canon Rumors said:


> NancyP said:
> 
> 
> > very cute photoshoppery!
> ...



Wow, Canon makes a FF phone with L glass?


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



cfargo said:


> I'm in the Hana Bamboo forests with it and I'm amazed at the lack of distortion. I love this lens but yes it is heavy..
> 
> Curt Fargo



Very nice result.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

It is interesting, I have used two different 14mm MkII's and hated both of them, they were utter garbage in the corners and I actually got better results by defishing the 15mm.

I was very disappointed to here early reviews say things like 'it is as good as my 14mm in the corners' which for me was not good enough to bother with. But now we have tests like this http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=280&Camera=9&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=2&LensComp=977&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0 I am much more interested again!


----------



## NancyP (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

Someone mentioned crop sensors. Obviously, someone who shoots crop only isn't going to buy this lens. The perfectly serviceable Sigma 8-16mm f/variable is the focal length equivalent (more or less), there's plenty of distortion and image quality is ok, not Art level, but for small prints, it will do just fine. Flare prone, due to all that bulging glass.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



wtlloyd said:


> I just don't get the excitement over this as a landscape lens. Interiors, sure. Teeny tiny mountains in a flat wide vista, nope.



1) 11mm rectilinear is new for FF users. Once people get over the silly fun of shooting a city block from a street corner (brace for it, those shots are a certainty), folks will likely figure out how to best use such a madly wide FL in a strong composition.

2) This was timed with the 50 MP bodies, so folks are hoping for a Nikon 14-24 killer resolution-wise. There is a holy grail angle to this thing as a result. (No idea if the MTF charts back that up.)

3) To a lesser degree than #1 and #2, people who like _looking_ at their hardware are losing their minds over this lens. It's impressive _looking_. I realize how petty that is, but I still think there is a gear lust angle to this product.

I'm sure it will be a great lens, but _great for landscapes_ comes with a big asterisk, I think. If you have lovely even exposure, it could be a stellar landscape lens. But if you need a CPL to turn down water reflections or (much more likely) an ND grad to manage a bright sky, this lens will punish your patience (if you handhold the filter) or your wallet (once Lee or Wonderpana retrofits their oversize outriggers for this lens). 

I'll keep my 16-35 F/4L IS and the _massive_ upside of front filterability and keep snapping away. I will sleep like a baby at leaving the 11-15mm FF focal length on the table in that decision. But I know that a lot of folks are pumped about this monster, and they should be excited if it covers one of their needs.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



Lee Jay said:


> Having shot thousands and thousands of shots this wide and wider, I'll be interested to see if someone comes up with some rational framing for a lens this wide in rectilinear projection. My experience is that rectilinear projection is just too weird and too stretched in the corners wider than about 14mm equivalent or so.
> 
> My advice to owners is to watch your rotataion carefully and to keep the center focus point on the horizon even if the horizon is not visible in the shot.



Agree, but someone will figure it out eventually. Mountainous coastlines with strong foreground elements could work. But everything in the frame must be amorphous, somewhat unfamiliar, and organic. That way any weird wide FOV stretching won't look as alien as it would on faces, trees, houses, etc.

- A


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



ahsanford said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > Having shot thousands and thousands of shots this wide and wider, I'll be interested to see if someone comes up with some rational framing for a lens this wide in rectilinear projection. My experience is that rectilinear projection is just too weird and too stretched in the corners wider than about 14mm equivalent or so.
> ...



People can shoot whatever they want with it, it is theirs after all. So what if you two don't find them pleasing aesthetically or compositionally, it is none of your business and offering unsolicited "advice" when you don't have the context of their shooting is extremely condescending.

Even the most modest skateboarders, free runners, bmx'ers etc are going to look very cool with this lens.


----------



## iMagic (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



privatebydesign said:


> It is interesting, I have used two different 14mm MkII's and hated both of them, they were utter garbage in the corners and I actually got better results by defishing the 15mm.
> 
> I was very disappointed to here early reviews say things like 'it is as good as my 14mm in the corners' which for me was not good enough to bother with. But now we have tests like this http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=280&Camera=9&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=2&LensComp=977&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0 I am much more interested again!



Your link was to the 14mm version 1. the Mark II is much better in the corners and comparable to the new 11-24mm


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



iMagic said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > It is interesting, I have used two different 14mm MkII's and hated both of them, they were utter garbage in the corners and I actually got better results by defishing the 15mm.
> ...


This is probably the best link to use - both at 14mm & f/4:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=454&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=2&LensComp=977&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=2&APIComp=0


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



privatebydesign said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...



Really? 

I'm not saying it's going to take poor images or that there are only certain images you should take with it -- I'm legitimately speculating how someone might use this unique FL well, and Lee Jay looks like he was offering some tips based on his/her past experience. 

Both were respectfully offered _in a discussion forum_ -- no one's telling anyone how to raise their kids. 

Let's get back to talking about this sweet piece of kit!

- A


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



Hannes said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > I heard it's a really awesome performer. It will be one of those lenses that keeps your camera bag from blowing away- like my 14mm Rokinon. Invest in a pair of cushions for the shoes. If it is as heavy as the Tokina 16-28mm f2.8, get a pack mule.
> ...



Holy crap! You'll need a full time massage therapist.


----------



## Invertalon (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

Having owned the 14L II, 16-35 f/2.8 II, 17-40 and recently the 16-35 f/4 IS... The 11-24mm is far better than the old generation of lenses and superior to the 14L II for sure in the edges/corners. The 16-35 f/4 IS and 11-24mm are such great lenses center to edge of frame. 

Here are three examples at 11mm... The third shot was 11mm at f/4 followed by a right top corner crop of that image. Very good performance. 



Christmas Story House by invertalon, on Flickr



Cleveland - 11mm by invertalon, on Flickr



11-24mm 11mm by invertalon, on Flickr



11mm top right crop f4 by invertalon, on Flickr


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



KeithBreazeal said:


> Hannes said:
> 
> 
> > KeithBreazeal said:
> ...


It could be worse - the EF 1200 f/5.6L USM, according to Steve Winter:

“When I told my friend Bill Frakes, the Sports Illustrated photographer, about the snow leopard story he suggested that I check out a ‘unique’ Canon lens that he had used successfully - the EF1200mm f/5.6L USM. Very few of these were made and it is a spectacular lens. I contacted Canon Professional Services in Europe - people I had gotten to know at Photokina - and they located one and put it at our disposal.” The lens is the largest and heaviest that Canon makes, in fact *the behemoth travelled the final leg of the journey to Steve’s 13,000 feet base camp on the back of its very own pack horse.*"

Source: Steve Winter: A natural talent

Invertalon - cool shots! I can't wait to finally get out with mine this weekend...


----------



## The Flasher (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

So glad this lens finally exists. I had a shoot this morning, a very tight bathroom interior, where again (in architecture I run into this often) 14mm was not enough. Forget stitching, I realize that is always an option, but actually it isn't. Time vs money, if client won't pay for premium post processing, no point wasting time. The 11mm would have done it. 

I've been waiting for this piece of glass since it was first rumoured. Pulling the trigger on Monday!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

Lots of advice, comments and even some perverted feather ruffling humour or is it humor. Keep it light hearted! Anyway I love it. I'm going to shoot everything under the sun until I learn how to use it or someone shoots me!  

And, I tell you it isn't heavy if you're used to shooting telephotos.

Got a rude awakening when I tried to shoot Pichu, my African Grey. He lunged his beak into the lens and nearly gave me a heart attack.  Distance is really hard to judge initially.

Jack


----------



## dcm (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



Jack Douglas said:


> Lots of advice, comments and even some perverted feather ruffling humour or is it humor. Keep it light hearted! Anyway I love it. I'm going to shoot everything under the sun until I learn how to use it or someone shoots me!
> 
> And, I tell you it isn't heavy if you're used to shooting telephotos.
> 
> ...



Had a similar experience shooting a cat with the 8-15L. Both need a warning sticker like convex mirrors - "Objects are closer than they appear".


----------



## raptor3x (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



The Flasher said:


> So glad this lens finally exists. I had a shoot this morning, a very tight bathroom interior, where again (in architecture I run into this often) 14mm was not enough. Forget stitching, I realize that is always an option, but actually it isn't. Time vs money, if client won't pay for premium post processing, no point wasting time. The 11mm would have done it.
> 
> I've been waiting for this piece of glass since it was first rumoured. Pulling the trigger on Monday!



You might also consider the Samyang 12mm fisheye + the PS Fisheye-Hemi plugin.


----------



## Tugela (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



Canon Rumors said:


> We have received our Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L and we’re over the moon about it.</p>
> <div id="attachment_19071" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/1124600.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-19071" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/1124600-575x560.jpg" alt="EF 11-24 f/4L dwarfs the EF 600 f/4L IS...... Yes, it's that big." width="575" height="560" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">EF 11-24 f/4L dwarfs the EF 600 f/4L IS…… Yes, it’s that big.</p></div>
> <p>I’m heading out this weekend for some winter landscapes to try the lens out. I’ll also be using it at the end of March for 10 days shooting the Isles of Skye, Lewis & Harris in Scotland. After I’ve completed that photo tour, I should have a good amount of images and field work for a review.</p>
> <p>I’ve shot 12mm on Leica before, but I’m hoping this goes a lot better than that experiment did.</p>
> <p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>



Is a cart to carry it around included in the price?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

Nope, you don't even get a nice case like the 70-200 2.8 II. This kind of irritates me but it's not a big deal, maybe it was to keep the steep price from getting steeper.

Jack


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



Jack Douglas said:


> Nope, you don't even get a nice case like the 70-200 2.8 II. This kind of irritates me but it's not a big deal, maybe it was to keep the steep price from getting steeper.
> 
> Jack



I've never dealt with a lens with an integral hood. I'm curious, will the front element be difficult to clean as a result?

- A


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

The hood is not much of a hood, in fact it gives one an uneasy feeling knowing how exposed the glass is, so I don't see cleaning as an issue.

In general regarding this lens. This lens is very expensive, myself included, but I'm older and haven't made many irrational purchases in my lifetime so this is one of those few times. I know it leaves a lot of folks disappointed but we live with our modest incomes knowing that expensive toys don't really make for happiness. 

I've been thrilled with my 6D while my friend who purchased more or less in line with me got a 1DX and I've lived with that. In this context I see quite a bit of "sour grapes" regarding the new lens. It's pointless to say 11mm is this or that bad. It may be inappropriate in various circumstances but hey, Canon has given us a ZOOM with everything up to 24mm and that in my books makes this a very appropriate lens!  Two years ago I told my wife that a perfect fit would be 14-24 so I was waiting and now 11 is even better. Hats off to Canon.

Jack


----------



## bgateb (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

mine just came in


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



bgateb said:


> mine just came in



Like Lady Liberty and her torch, LOL.

Enjoy!

- A


----------



## Tinky (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

Fantastic stuff.

You'll love Skye, it is universally beautiful, Harris & Lewis are more of an acquired taste, quite bleak in some ways, very tough life especially in the hamlets along the Atlantic side.

If you have time try and get to the 3 Chimneys on Skye, world class fine dining.

<iframe src="https://www.flickr.com/photos/scott1shpau1/10915710216/player/" width="900" height="600" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen oallowfullscreen msallowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe src="https://www.flickr.com/photos/scott1shpau1/10915709466/in/photostream/player/" width="1024" height="362" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen oallowfullscreen msallowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe src="https://www.flickr.com/photos/scott1shpau1/10915708296/in/photostream/player/" width="600" height="900" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen oallowfullscreen msallowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Pookie (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



Tinky said:


> Fantastic stuff.
> 
> You'll love Skye, it is universally beautiful, Harris & Lewis are more of an acquired taste, quite bleak in some ways, very tough life especially in the hamlets along the Atlantic side.
> 
> ...



When grabbing links from Flickr you need to use BBCodes...


----------



## adventureous (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



The Flasher said:


> So glad this lens finally exists. I had a shoot this morning, a very tight bathroom interior, where again (in architecture I run into this often) 14mm was not enough. Forget stitching, I realize that is always an option, but actually it isn't. Time vs money, if client won't pay for premium post processing, no point wasting time. The 11mm would have done it.
> 
> I've been waiting for this piece of glass since it was first rumoured. Pulling the trigger on Monday!



Flasher I will be interested in seeing your results in small bathrooms,bedrooms,etc. I shoot homes and use a 16-35 so I can relate.


----------



## ejenner (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



wtlloyd said:


> I just don't get the excitement over this as a landscape lens. Interiors, sure. Teeny tiny mountains in a flat wide vista, nope.




So you realize you can walk closer to those mountains right? Or even up them. Sort of an extreme 'zoom with your feet'. It's good exercise too, especially caring 30lb of camera gear 

I know what you mean though. I'm an UWA 'freak', and even use my FE for landscapes (not all landscapes have to have distant mountains), but I wonder if I really need/want an 11mm. The FE is nice because it is so small and light I can just throw it in for the occasional time I do want to try something that wide.

Also people, get over worrying about scratching the front element. I've never seen anyone scratch the TS-E 17 (except me, but that's another story) and mine got bumped against metal railings, pecked by a bird and all sorts without a scratch. Those front elements are pretty tough. And even if it does get a small nick, it's going to have zero affect on anything - it will just be a bit of the coating. Buy it, use it, don't obsess over the bulging front element.


----------



## Tinky (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



Pookie said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic stuff.
> ...



I'll try and do that next time. If CrGuy or anybody else is so moved then the hyperlinks still actually work.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*



Canon Rumors said:


> We have received our Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L and we’re over the moon about it.</p>
> <div id="attachment_19071" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/1124600.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-19071" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/1124600-575x560.jpg" alt="EF 11-24 f/4L dwarfs the EF 600 f/4L IS...... Yes, it's that big." width="575" height="560" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">EF 11-24 f/4L dwarfs the EF 600 f/4L IS…… Yes, it’s that big.</p></div>
> <p>I’m heading out this weekend for some winter landscapes to try the lens out. I’ll also be using it at the end of March for 10 days shooting the Isles of Skye, Lewis & Harris in Scotland. After I’ve completed that photo tour, I should have a good amount of images and field work for a review.</p>
> <p>I’ve shot 12mm on Leica before, but I’m hoping this goes a lot better than that experiment did.</p>
> <p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>



Good luck on your trip to Skye and Harris, Sky is a wonderful place, was just chatting about it on Facebook. Niest Point, Fairy Pools, Sligachan and Elgol all great places to shoot. I read last week Midgies are out even now though! Harris is on my to do list this year.


----------



## sheedoe (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: We Have Received Our EF 11-24mm f/4L [CR3]*

I might just sell my 16-35mm II and 8-15mm fisheye and get this instead. I rarely use the 16-35mm wide open because its too soft. But I will wait for the price to drop or import deals. I don't want to spend more than $2500 for this lens.


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 7, 2015)

*Using the 11-24*

After a week's use, I've written up an initial review - more about using such a lens, than MTF charts ;-)

Hope it's of some interest

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/reviews/lenses/canon_ef11-24f4l.html

Here's a shot at 11mm I took yesterday at Southwell Minster, with its 12th century towers (great place if you've not seen it)


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Using the 11-24*



keithcooper said:


> After a week's use, I've written up an initial review - more about using such a lens, than MTF charts ;-)
> 
> Hope it's of some interest
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link Keith,

I'd like to ask a question I know you will be familiar with, how does the 11-24 slot in with your use of the 8-15 fisheye and fisheye hemi? I shoot some real estate and for small bathrooms and built in closets there is no substitute for focal length, but I use the Canon 15mm prime fisheye and fisheye hemi and wonder how much 'better' the new 11-24 is, mainly because my defished images are rarely more than brochure fillers and small web jpegs.

I don't want to talk myself out of this new very cool lens, but wonder about the actual deliverables compared to my current >ultrawide performance which I always found noticeably better than the couple of 14mm MkII I used, much wider too.


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Using the 11-24*



privatebydesign said:


> keithcooper said:
> 
> 
> > After a week's use, I've written up an initial review - more about using such a lens, than MTF charts ;-)
> ...



Ah bathrooms...

Depending on the size and layout I'd still be taking my 8-15 with me ;-)

Such spaces are so difficult to reproduce in a meaningful way that I'd want as many options as possible.

The 11-24 is so good that the rectilinear distortion of such a wide angle could look very wrong. What I've not tested with this lens is using FE Hemi on an 11mm lens where I've deliberately added some barrel distortion (see the review of FEH on my site for an example with my old 16-35) There is also DxO's Viewpoint to try.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Using the 11-24*



keithcooper said:


> After a week's use, I've written up an initial review - more about using such a lens, than MTF charts ;-)
> 
> Hope it's of some interest
> 
> ...



Thanks for that most enjoyable "non-technical" review. I'll be in "new toy" mode for a long time trying to learn what works. Never having been wider than 24, this is a real eye opener!

Jack

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Using the 11-24*



keithcooper said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > keithcooper said:
> ...



Thanks for that, I suspected as much after seeing the first results to come in from the 11-24, fine though it obviously is that projection distortion is still going to hurt sometimes especially with objects very close to the lens, as they often are in bathrooms. I read your FEH review a long time ago, indeed I think that played a part in me purchasing it originally, and with the various tricks available like canvas size and orientation and, like your example, adding distortion before applying and the fact you can do the correction several times on the same image make it a much more powerful tool than the one button click it would initially have you think.


----------



## Lee Jay (Mar 8, 2015)

*Re: Using the 11-24*



keithcooper said:


> The 11-24 is so good that the rectilinear distortion of such a wide angle could look very wrong. What I've not tested with this lens is using FE Hemi on an 11mm lens where I've deliberately added some barrel distortion (see the review of FEH on my site for an example with my old 16-35) There is also DxO's Viewpoint to try.



I shoot a lot (I mean a LOT!) with my Sigma 15mm fisheye on full-frame. It's vertical field of view is about the equivalent of the vertical field of view of an 11mm rectilinear. It's horizontal field of view is much wider.

Lightroom has a profile for the 15mm fisheye. If you select it, it corrects vignetting and distortion, effectively making it an 11mm rectilinear lens. I find virtually no use for that.

However, there's a really cool feature that the distortion correction has a slider. It goes from 0 to 200, with 100 the default if the profile is active. I've recently been playing with that slider a lot, and even going back to many old pictures and playing with it.

What I've found is that I almost never like 0 and I NEVER* like 100 (rectilinear). I usually settle somewhere between 20 and 50 with an occasional 70.

* There is one case where I like 100 - where I crop to 14mm equivalent rectilinear or greater.

What I'm saying is that the idea of adding something like barrel distortion, fisheye projection or what Fisheye Hemi does (which can also be done in Hugin) may well improve many shots taken below 14mm on the 11-24.


----------

